# echar un polvo



## sztrymsmasta

holita! que significa la expresion "echar un polvo"? y de donde viene?


----------



## tatius

Significa "copular, follar" dicho de una forma coloquial y vulgar.

En cuanto a su origen, parece que por algún motivo ha despertado el interés de la gente y hay distintas teorías. En esta página comentan varias y seguro que encontrarás más si buscas.


----------



## sztrymsmasta

gracias!!!!! (^__^)


----------



## josé león

En la URL (hilo, como dicen, me imagino por traducción literal del inglés) a la que se envía dice el significado pero duda de que la expresión se utilice acá, en América Latina; pues, el autor del blog debe conocer que en AL "echar un polvo" es "eso mismo"...

Saludos

jl


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá no se usa.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador* la referida expresión, "echar un polvo", es de uso muy común, como equivalente a "tener relaciones sexuales", dicho de una manera vulgar, tal y como lo menciona Tatius. Cabe aclarar que el uso de esta expresión es exclusivamente del hombre, nunca de la mujer.


----------



## kashiwazakinenji

Ayutuxte said:


> En *El Salvador* la referida expresión, "echar un polvo", es de uso muy común, como equivalente a "tener relaciones sexuales", dicho de una manera vulgar, tal y como lo menciona Tatius. Cabe aclarar que el uso de esta expresión es exclusivamente del hombre, nunca de la mujer.



en colombia es usado por hombres y mujeres por igual


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Por aquí en Perú también se utiliza, aunque generalmente tiene un contexto vulgar. Ah, y sólo para aclarar, "echar un polvo" sería tener "una" relación sexual... 

Atentamente,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## Gnomido

Según pienso, tras haber leido, la expresión "echar un polvo" proviene de una expresión antigua, cuando se usaba rapé o rape (droga que pienso tiene parentesco con el yopo o la planta Anadenanthera peregrina). Esta droga se esnifaba y debía ser conocida y usada siglos atrás.
Todo esto puede encontrarse en internet, aunque no he encontrado todos estos datos unidos en un mismo texto.
Todo cuanto digo no son más que suposiciones, aunque parecen verosímiles.


----------



## ika_verde

Bueno, soy de Colombia, y la expresión aquí si es común, y si es vulgar. Pero hasta donde yo tengo entendido no significa exactamente _"tener relaciones sexuales" o "follar" o "copular_", si no el acto de eyacular, "venirse" como le llamamos aquí también. Echarse un polvo sería eyacular por medio de una relación sexual; el polvo, supongo, sería el semen o, mas bien, sería un simple sinónimo de un_ "polvo echado"_.


----------



## hual

La expresión es frecuente en la Argentina pero como _echar*se* un plovo._


----------



## Mate

hual said:


> La expresión es frecuente en la Argentina pero como _echar*se* un plovo._


Un _polvo_, hual, que van a pensar que aquí decimos _plovo_


----------



## Escalador

Aquí vulgarmente, igual que en todos los lugares en que han comentado: Eyacular el semen. Aunque yo en lo particular nunca lo he usado ni si quiera en mis platicas más vulgares, no le encuentro sentido ya que el semen no es polvo.


----------



## hual

Mateamargo said:


> Un _polvo_, hual, que van a pensar que aquí decimos _plovo_


Sí, claro. Gracias por señalar el error.


----------



## OrCuS

En España no es eyacular. Simplemente es mantener relaciones sexuales. Aquí diría que es más informal que vulgar, bastante común en conversaciones entre amigos de ambos sexos por igual. Desde luego no tan fuerte como follar.


----------



## Peón

OrCuS said:


> En España no es eyacular. Simplemente es mantener relaciones sexuales. *Aquí diría que es más informal que vulgar,* bastante común en conversaciones entre amigos de *ambos sexos por igual*. Desde luego no tan fuerte como follar.


¡Como cambian las cosas en cada lado del charco! Aquí es una de las expresiones más vulgares que se pueden decir del acto sexual (incluya o no eyaculación). Casi igual o peor que "coger" (follar). 
Sería *muy *difícil escucharlo de una mujer, aún en las conversaciones más íntimas.

En general la idea es que los "polvos" lo echan los hombres.


----------



## dexterciyo

Peón said:


> En general la idea es que los "polvos" lo*s* echan los hombres.



¿Machismo lingüístico?


----------



## Peón

dexterciyo said:


> ¿Machismo lingüístico?


 
Ni idea. (Aquí no hay mucho machismo, ni lingüístico ni no lingüístico). 
Supongo que es porque la expresión da la idea de la eyaculación masculina en el acto sexual: echar/ derramar semen.

Aún cuando la expresión pueda significar "tener relaciones sexuales" aquí no es común decir que una mujer "se echa un polvo". (Ellas tampoco lo dirían, ya que es una expresión *absolutamente vulgar,* que en boca de una mujer descolocaría al/la oyente).


----------



## Calambur

tatius said:


> En cuanto a su origen, parece que por algún motivo ha despertado el interés de la gente y hay distintas teorías. En esta página comentan varias y seguro que encontrarás más si buscas.


Vean el vínculo que puso *tatius*, que es interesante, está bien escrito y resulta creíble.


----------



## clares3

Hola
En España es lo que ya han dicho pero no tan vulgar como para que entre amigos no se dig normalmente "pues ayer echamos un polvo aquí mi chica y yo..." y es muy común entre parejas, que no suelen decirse vamos a hacer el amor sino vamos a echar un polvo.
Vulgar pero menos y, desde luego, mucho menos que follar, como ya han dicho.
En cuanto al origen, yo le haría caso a Calambur (y, por lo tanto, a Tatius)


----------



## Ibermanolo

Pues a mí me suena tan vulgar (o más) que follar.


----------



## chics

Aquí sí se usa, yo diría que es familiar, pero no vulgar. En mi tierra también dicen esto:





> Sábado, sabadete
> camisa nueva y polvete


----------



## Peón

chics said:


> Aquí sí se usa, yo diría que es familiar, pero no vulgar. En mi tierra también dicen esto:


 
Vaya...la expresión pasó al ámbito familiar.

¿Es decir que se puede decir estando presente tu madre, tu padre o alguna tía, por ejemplo? (Aquí sería inimaginable).


----------



## dexterciyo

clares3 said:


> Hola
> En España es lo que ya han dicho pero no tan vulgar como para que entre amigos no se dig normalmente "pues ayer echamos un polvo aquí mi chica y yo..." *y es muy común entre parejas, que no suelen decirse vamos a hacer el amor sino vamos a echar un polvo*.



¿Anda, sí? Esto sí que me ha sorprendido. Por aquí "echar un polvo" sí es bastante vulgar, y no se usaría, en absoluto, en el contexto de novios; sonaría a que son _follamigos_, válgame la expresión, más que pareja sentimental.


----------



## ika_verde

dexterciyo said:


> ¿Machismo lingüístico?





Claro que no es machismo lingüístico. Como ya dije anteriormente, echarse un polvo aquí en Colombia, es una expresión usada por los hombre para referirse a la eyaculación durante el acto sexual, claramente las mujeres no podrían usar ese termino ya que las mujeres no _"eyaculan"_. 
Otra cosa, no sería un polvo si en la relación el hombre no se viene, no eyacula,  pues eso supongo yo, ya que los hombres aquí se refieren al polvo de una manera... como decirlo... voy a poner un ejemplo:


(Perdón si para alguna persona resulta demasiado vulgar u ofensivo)

- Tenía relaciones con mi novia y le eché un _*"polvazo"*_ en la pierna.


A eso me refiero con que el _polvo_ es la_ eyaculación_ en sí.


----------



## dexterciyo

ika_verde said:


> - Tenía relaciones con mi novia y le eché un _*"polvazo"*_ en la pierna.
> 
> 
> A eso me refiero con que el _polvo_ es la_ eyaculación_ en sí.



Por aquí no se usaría la palabra con ese sentido. En España, el _polvo_ hace referencia únicamente al acto sexual, hasta donde yo sé. De ahí que haya hablado de ese "machismo lingüístico": ¿por qué el hombre sí y la mujer no?

Saludos.


----------



## chics

Peón said:


> ¿Es decir que se puede decir estando presente tu madre, tu padre o alguna tía, por ejemplo? (Aquí sería inimaginable).


Si se tiene costumbre de hablar de estos temas con ellos, sí. Es menos vulgar, en Barcelona al menos, que _fornicar_, _follar_ y _joder_, pero es más explícito que _tener tema_ o _acostarse juntos_. Expresiones del tipo _hacer el amor_, _amar_, _tener sexo_, _mantener relaciones sexuales_, etc. no son nada corrientes en el lenguaje oral no formal.


> - Tenía relaciones con mi novia y le eché un _*"polvazo"*_ en la pierna.


Aquí hombres y mujeres, hetero u homosexuales, echan polvos. La expresión se refiere al sexo de una manera genérica, no a la eyaculación, que no tiene ni porqué formar parte del polvillo en cuestión. En España, echar un polvo en la pierna o en el culo no tiene sentido, o sí, se interpretaría como tirar literalmente polvo (no sé, sal, harina, maquillaje...) encima de otra persona.


----------



## Peón

dexterciyo said:


> Por aquí no se usaría la palabra con ese sentido. En España, el _polvo_ hace referencia únicamente al acto sexual, hasta donde yo sé. De ahí que haya hablado de ese "machismo lingüístico": ¿por qué el hombre sí y la mujer no?
> 
> Saludos.


 
Por que como dice Ika Verde, en muchos países de estos lares, la expresión está más relacionada con la eyaculación masculina (aunque *también* incluya al acto sexual). *No hay ningún machismo en el asunto.*


----------



## dexterciyo

Peón said:


> *No hay ningún machismo en el asunto.*



Ya lo sé, Peón. Me ha quedado claro a qué hace alusión la palabra _polvo_ por aquellos pagos; refiriéndose a la eyaculación en sí, es evidente que sea propio del léxico masculino y no femenino. No ocurre, sin embargo, lo mismo en España.


----------



## chics

Peón said:


> Por que como dice Ika Verde, en muchos países de estos lares, la expresión está más relacionada con la eyaculación masculina (aunque *también* incluya al acto sexual). *No hay ningún machismo en el asunto.*


Sí, porque asocia el sexo (que en principio corresponde a hombres y mujeres) con la eyaculación de semen (que sólo experimentan los hombres).

En España una expresión parecida es _mojar_, una mujer nunca dirá "voy a mojar", y si un hombre propone algo a una mujer usando esa palabra, fijo que se queda a dos velas y con un chichón en la cabeza (o en el melindro).


----------



## clares3

Sí, es cierto que echar un polvo tiene que ver vagamente con mojar pero los usos serían distintos. Mojar es cosa que se dice entre tíos (hoy mojamos = hoy ligamos seguro y nos las llevamos al huerto, es decir, echaremos un polvo) y las mujeres la usan en otro sentido ("me mojé toa sólo de pensarlo") pero lo de echar un polvo es unisex: tanto lo echa él como ella aunque sólo él eche algo físicamente hablando (el desgaste siempre es nuestro, de ahí su vocación de viudas)
Lo que sí aprecio es que allá tiene una connotación más soez que acá, donde la frase se ha extendido y si bien no la utilizaría delante de mi mamá/madre entre amigos y próximos, incluidos hijos, es de uso común, hasta el extremo de que se hacen bromas cuando alguien tiene problemas con hijos: "aquellos polvos trajeron estos lodos". El refrán apuntaba en una dirección más prosaica pero el auge de "echar un polvo" lo ha reconvertido.


----------



## chics

Yo me refería a que un_ polvo_ ahí sería como hincar el churro aquí. Aquí sería como un _meneo_, unisex y menos soez.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Como dicho por un compatriota mexicano hace 3 años , no utilizamos la expresión, sino una parecida: _echar un palo _es lo que hacemos aquí  y sí, de bastante vulgaridad y exclusivamente (me atrevo a decirlo) de uso masculino.

En cuanto a mojar, también tenemos una similar, aunque creo que más ilustrativa: _mojar la brocha_. 

(Me complazco en notar que este hilo que tanto nos interesa es mi _post_ número 4 mil)


----------



## clares3

chics said:


> Yo me refería a que *un polvo ahí sería como hincar el churro aquí*. Aquí sería como un _meneo_, unisex y menos soez.


Es difícil atinar sobre el grado de grosería que contiene una expresión. Hubo hace tiempo un hilo en que el forero Morcillo intentó establecer una escala de puntos groseros para calificar las expresiones, pero aquellos tiempos pasaron... (El hilo se llamaba "¡me cago en tus muertos!" por si alguien quiere asomarse). Por aquí mojar el churro (= echar un polvo) es sumamente pero sumamente soez; yo no lo utilizaría en ninguna ocasión mientras que lo de echar un polvo, pues ya os digo: normal, cotidiano, para casi cualquier ambiente salvo los muy estrictos (niños pequeños, madres mayores, personal eclesiástico, etc).


----------



## chics

clares3 said:


> ...lo de echar un polvo, pues ya os digo: normal, cotidiano, para casi cualquier ambiente salvo los muy estrictos (niños pequeños, madres mayores, personal eclesiástico, etc).


----------



## Peón

Pues ...para los peninsulares que vengan por estos pagos: aconsejo *no* usar la expresión en ningún ambiente ni circunstancia, salvo con alguien de muchísima confianza y esto hasta ahí nomás. ¡Nunca con damas presentes! (ni aún con las del book del hotel!) 
Lo contrario puede significar la muerte civil, si no en galeras, del incauto. 
Quedan Uds. notificados. (Para algo debe servir este foro).
Saludos


----------



## Namarne

Peón said:


> Pues ...para los peninsulares que vengan por estos pagos: aconsejo *no* usar la expresión en ningún ambiente ni circunstancia, salvo con alguien de muchísima confianza y esto hasta ahí nomás.


Por aquí es parecido, al menos para mucha gente.


----------



## OrCuS

Desde mi punto de vista, como ya han dicho por arriba, puede llegar a ser incluso familiar, sí. No quiere decir que yo les vaya decir a mis padres que "he echado un polvo", pero, por ejemplo, si un hermano\a mio esa noche no hubiese venido a dormir, podría decirles perfectamente a mis padres "¡Seguro que está echando un polvo por ahí!". Obviamente hablamos de personas adultas, no si tienes una hermana de 15 años 

Sobre lo que han dicho de que las parejas no hacen el amor sino que echan un polvo, estoy de acuerdo. Veo lo más normal del mundo decir "¡Vamos a echar un polvo cariño!".

No se si esto es extensivo a toda España, o un regionalismo, porque creo que todos los que hemos opinado así somos catalanes o valencianos. Desde luego aquí es la forma coloquial de decir "he mantenido relaciones sexuales" y desde luego muchísimo menos vulgar que "follar".

Espero no ofender a nadie con este post


----------



## clares3

OrCuS said:


> Obviamente hablamos de personas adultas, no si tienes una hermana de 15 años  (pues esan son las peores por donde yo me muevo, a la hora de usar la expresión; si está el resto de la familia delante más bien me callaría por la madre que por la hija.)
> ...creo que todos los que hemos opinado así somos catalanes o valencianos.  (tendrás que disculparme por ser un poco murciano)


Y claro que no ofendes. Es muy posible que, como dices, la cosa vaya por barrios tal como hemos visto con la otra expresión (hincar el churro) que por mi bario es sumamente soez mientras que por donde la usan es menos soez que echar un polvo.


----------



## OrCuS

clares3 said:


> Y claro que no ofendes. Es muy posible que, como dices, la cosa vaya por barrios tal como hemos visto con la otra expresión (hincar el churro) que por mi bario es sumamente soez mientras que por donde la usan es menos soez que echar un polvo.



Por supuesto que no lo diría por la madre. Las\Los adolescentes lo dicen a todas horas, dudo que se asustaran 

Si eres murciano entonces lo extendería al levante español. Para mí lo de "hincar el churro" sí es extremadamente vulgar, algo que en mi tierra sólo dirían los "chulos de playa"


----------



## El peruano

Hola, en mi tierra es una expresión muy vulgar con seguridad, mayormente usado por hombres y en conversaciones entre hombres.
Nunca escuché una mujer, por lo menos en mi tierra decir esta frase.
Pero, a pesar de que indique directamente el acto de eyacular, se refiere al acto sexual.

Saludos


----------



## chics

Buenas, espero que hayáis dormido bien. 



> No quiere decir que yo les vaya decir a mis padres que "he echado un polvo", pero, por ejemplo, si un hermano\a mio esa noche no hubiese venido a dormir, podría decirles perfectamente a mis padres "¡Seguro que está echando un polvo por ahí!". ¡Ahí, ahí, así me gusta!Largando todo lo que hacen los demás pero de lo propio, ni pío.


 
Pues estaba yo pensando, que igual la percepción diferente venga de que la expresión tiene un origen diferente. A mí me cuesta horrores relacionar "polvo" con una eyaculación, para mí el polvo es algo que está ahí, y es negro, o gris, o marrón el del camino (ya, en el Caribe será blanco, pero no por aquí...), y es polvo. Se me ocurren muchas otras cosas de color blanco, y unas cuantas fáciles de apariencia lechosa.

En cambio, aquí tenemos la bonita palabra _espolsar-se_, o sea, sacudirse el polvo, que además, bueno, será personal, pero puede dar rápidamente la imagen de una persona que se lo quita con un gesto del hombro, así con el dorso de las puntas de los dedos. Cuando uno *echa un polvo* se frota y menea, ambas cosas retiran el polvo que la persona pudiera haber acumulado en la superficie. Uno podría emplear "echar" con la acepción de quitar, sacudir. "Me he quitado el polvillo de encima" suena higiénico, no es vulgar, y está en la línea de "cambiar el agua de las olivas" (mear), por ejemplo. A otros tal vez les venga a la cabeza el personajillo orgulloso de su hazaña, que con falsa modestia hace el gesto ese del hombro.

Yo pienso que esta segunda teoría pega más a mi barrio que la primera.


----------



## Namarne

No sé, para mí que algo tiene que ver eso de: "del polvo venimos". (Como origen de la expresión, digo). 
Y desde luego aquí "echar un polvo" es lo mismo que "echar un quiqui" (que vendrá del inglés _quickie_, supongo, sea rapidito o no lo sea); lo de eyacular sería un efecto colateral.


----------



## chics

Es que yo siempre creí que era "polvo somos...", es decir, que no somos nada.


----------



## clares3

Para que no haya dudas, el original:
Biblia, libro del Génesis, 3, 19: "Con el sudor de tu frente comerás tu pan hasta que vuelvas a la tierra, pues de ella fuiste sacado. Porque eres polvo y al polvo volverás."


----------



## XiaoRoel

Desde mi punto de vista, esta imagen metafórica del acto sexual, seguramente referido, como ya se ha dicho y luego explicaré, a la emisión seminal, se debió originar en ambientes de estudiantes. Tiene mucho que ver con la grafía de dos tipos de palabras latinas que nada tienen que ver entre si, la de **pulw*- y la de **pollu*- < _**por-lu-*_ (_lu_- es la raíz de _luo_ 'purificar', 'limpiar'). Examinemos los hechos:
1. La raíz **pul-w-*, es un tema en *-u-* que sufre influencia de su casi sinónimo _cinis_, y de ahí se forma *pul-u-is*, genitivo *pul-uer-is*, lo que nos da un tema operativo _*pulver*_-. Este substantivo en principio nombraba la 'polvareda, especialmente la del campo de batalla'. A partir de esta significación pasa a significar, 'palestra', 'dificultad', 'tierra de la tumba' y 'cenizas de los muertos', todo esto en latín clásico.
2. Está atestiguada ya en latín tardío y vulgar la forma *pulvus* (neutra, es decir, el nominativo y el acusativo, de donde derivan al español las palabras latinas, tenían la misma forma) que produce el _singular_ medieval español *polvos* (con -s etimológica y no morfema de plural), más tarde, como _pechos, tiempos_, regularizados en singulares por eliminación de la -s etimológica, sentida en español como morfema de plural. También una forma *pulus, atestiguada por el g.-pt. po (g. med. poo <pu[l]u).
4. El ambos casos la sílaba *pŭl*- daba **pol*-, conservada en el español polvo y en el g.-pt. *po *<* poo *(<**po[l]*-. Este cambio de apertura va a ser fundamental en el uso de *polvo* en el sentido de 'semen', que curiosamente, no conserva el g.-pt. *po* (el uso de polvo en este sentido en gallego es un evidente españolismo), por haber perdido la */l/* intervocálica y _no prestarse a la confusión con la siguinte familia_ que comento.
5. A través del lenguaje de la iglesia se introdujo el cultismo *polución*, que era un término médico ('suciedad' y posteriormente 'eyaculación') del latín *pollutione* y el verbo *poluir*, todo ello derivado del verbo *polluo*, 'ensuciar, en sentido moral y físico', formación latina con el preverbio _pro_- y el verbo _luo_.
6. El uso abusivo de _polución_ en las préficas y educación clericales y su parecido con _poluo/polvo_ (sobre todo antes de la regularización gráfica de_ u/v_), debieron dar lugar en circulos de estudiantes al fácil chiste.
7. Un dato curioso es que en el español de Galicia, muy arcaizante, la palabra *polvo* se usa normalmente como sinónimo de _basura_: _date prisa que va a empezar la película y aún no bajaste el polvo_.
8. Todo este conjunto de datos da a entender que el significado de _polvo_ como _basura_, conservado en Galicia, debió estar más extendido (y apunto quizás a zona leonesa-salmantina, donde se pudo originar la expresión) y la similitud gráfica entre _poluo_ y _polución_, que daba lugar a un juego chistoso paronomásico, son los elementos a considerar.
Todo lo demás que he leído parecen etimologías populares sin fundamentación alguna. Corominas no toca el tema. La palabra debió pasar pronto al lenguaje de germanías en las tabernas frecuentadas por estudiantes y maleantes, aunque, como sucedió con muchas otras "palabras de germanía", a esta expresión le dio por resucitar con fuerza en España después de los años de 1960.


----------

